# Finally the big brakes



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

Finally got my big brakes through after them being held at customs for a few weeks...They are the Grex 6 pots with 355mm x 32mm 2piece discs...Cant believe how big they are..Love how they look, now how good do they stop... 










The coke can is to give an idea of size( it didnt come with the brake kit.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

oooh nice

how much did they set you back? are these alcon calipers?


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Brakes*

As far as i know Alcon do callipers along with the Grex discs etc but these are the Grex 6 pots with the Grex discs.I will pm you the price...


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Look very much like APs to me...


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

can you pm me the price, too. How easy is it to get replacement pads and service parts for them??

Cheers


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

would be good if you write a review once they are on to say what you think.


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

They do look good, 
I know that some are Alcon Calipers but they usually have that in the casting.
they look similar to AP's

Please let us know how you get on 

Nigel


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Brakes*

Im not sure if Grex actually make the callipers or re-brand another manufacturers calliper.Im happy enough to write a small piece on the kit which i think is the first set brought into the UK( or so im told ).Wont be putting the kit on until after christmas and my car is off the road for winter so it could be some time(April)before i report on them...Now all i need is the power( around 400bhp just now ) as the rest of the car is firmly sorted as i have done loads in the past 1.5years i have had the car and the brakes were the last thing before going for a bit more power....


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

oooooh they look very tasty


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

The price from Nengun is 

£1427 Delivered for the 330 mm disc pack and
£1507 Delivered for the 355 mm disc pack

Or if you are very lucky and have v spec late r32 they are only £1226

just a bit of info, for people who would like to know how much

quite reasonable really, compared to the usual candidates ap + brembo


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Brakes*



whoflungdung said:


> The price from Nengun is
> 
> £1427 Delivered for the 330 mm disc pack and
> £1507 Delivered for the 355 mm disc pack
> ...



Annother £140 for Paypal and for paying in JP Yen then add quite a bit for Tax/Duty etc if you get his with it and its not quite as good a bargain as you might think but at the moment i still think it was worth it..


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*Look like my*

6 pot AP calipers and discs in a different colour, if so you will be amazed with the stopping power...


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

The grex kits are made by alcon but the alcon ones are a monobloc where as the grex ones are not, fab breaks and i nearly bought a set of them 

Oh and unfortunatly your not the first  RB's have supplied and fitted at least one set that i know of

Mike


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

They aren't the Greddy-Alcon kit, that is a different caliper. 

They also aren't just the Alcon's own kit which is a forged monoblock caliper.

They are similar in design to the AP6's but not identical. Not sure who actually makes the caliper, but don't think it's AP. Also the discs are different to the Alcon and AP discs. The discs are the best part of this kit, the quality of material and machining is A1, the bells aren't just driven by the lsecuring bolts but by machined dogs. They also do a matching 4 pot rear with 320???mm 2 piece disc, this is also lovely.

My perfect set-up would be the alcon monoblock calipers (front 6 and rear 4 pot) with the discs from this kit.

Unfortunately you definately aren't the first in the country, we have sold a few. In fact i think a forum member has them on his 34.


----------



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2005)

Hmm, they certainly look the nuts anyway:smokin:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

Cord said:


> They aren't the Greddy-Alcon kit, that is a different caliper.
> 
> They also aren't just the Alcon's own kit which is a forged monoblock caliper.
> 
> ...



No problems Cord..Nengun had said they hadnt supplied any to the UK.I looked for a UK company and couldnt see any---now you tell me you sell them--dohhhh...


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Sorry!! At least you know where to come when you want the rears!!!


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Brakes*

Yip, if the fronts are good then i may well come knocking once my card has recovered...


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

The fronts will be brilliant when bedded in, in fact it will definately feel over braked and a little (only talking a tiny bit here, nothing to worry about)unstable at the front. With the rears on aswell it is a MEGA set-up.


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

They arn't the Alcon ones, because they don't look like mine that say Alcon on them


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

And yes, the front & rear set up is very good indeed - almost a little too good in my experiences thus far


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great kit - think I have some pics up somewhere of my F & R kit being fitted last summer. The best thing for me was how balanced and progressive the setup is.
For all out stopping power - still not as good as my Brembo F50 kit though.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

Bean said:


> Great kit - think I have some pics up somewhere of my F & R kit being fitted last summer. The best thing for me was how balanced and progressive the setup is.
> For all out stopping power - still not as good as my Brembo F50 kit though.



Could you post the pics up of the brakes being fitted or send them to me at [email protected]

The 2 pieces of litrature with the kit seem to contradict each other on the way the grooves point on the discs unless 1 tells you NOT to fit a certain way as its in Japanese and i cant read it...


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

You'll see some pics at pics under the Midnight Purple 3 gallery.
If you can't see what you need there, then I'll mail you some other pics.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Brakes*

Your car is lovely and worked on by Top Secret--mmmmmm..Wife has a little Toyota Vitz painted and tuned by Top Secret including gold paint, super charger and HKS F-Con Pro ecu ( gold edition).

I thought the grooves went the other way on the discs, im glad i saw your pics before fitting mine...


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Oh! you've got the Vitz  
That is a seriously nice small car


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Brakes*



Cord said:


> They aren't the Greddy-Alcon kit, that is a different caliper.
> 
> They also aren't just the Alcon's own kit which is a forged monoblock caliper.
> 
> ...



As mentioned by Cord the quality of the discs are superb.Here are a few pics of the discs to show the connection between the bell and the disc from behind..


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Hmm..
Now you've got me wondering because the direction of the vents inside your discs would imply they should be mounted the other way around to mine.
The idea is to take hot air away from the hub which makes mine look like they are on wrong.... 
Maybe Trust changed the discs in the last 6 months - I'm going to have mine checked asap though.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Markyboy,
The vanes in my discs go the opposite way to the slots.
However, on your discs the vanes go the same way as the slots.
It's the vanes that are important as you need to make sure that the hot air is pulled away from the hub, therefore, I'd say your discs should be mounted the other way around to mine.
I've no idea why my discs would be different from yours though...Trust must have changed something


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Dscs*

Thanks for your reply Bean..mmmm strange that they would change the way the discs are manufactured..


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Like Bean said, vanes are the important bit, not the grooves.


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2001)

Cord,
Lets get a technicality sorted out?
Should the vanes be pointing towards the direction of airflow and pulling air in towards the centre of the hub or be backwards facing and dissipate the air from the centre of the hub outwards? I would go with the latter option but this may confuse some people when fitting thier discs.What is your view?


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Yes, vanes should remove air from the hub.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Brakes*

Bean, as i said before my paperwork shows 2 different ways ( directions of travel )..The single piece of paperwork not attached to the manual shows the new way..I had it translated and its an addendum to the manual and says not to use the manual directions so it looks like this is a newish set of brakes i have bought... and that they have changed their manufacturing process at some point..


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

how you getting on with these mark? fitted them yet?


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Brakes*

Should have them fitted next weekend as the car is in hibernation for the winter, however the wife wants to see the big box they are in moved out the living room--so i will be forced to fit them..


----------



## nismo270r (Aug 22, 2001)

We put a set of Australian developed CSC 4 piston 343mm x 32mm on my R32 V-Spec II. They work an abolute treat and a much better system than the standard Brembos.
My sponsor can deliver these to the UK - 1,350.00GBP for the kit. 

http://www.trdc.net.au/misc/cscgtr.jpg


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Am getting Rod to fit a set of GREX discs and bells to my AP callipers soon, looking forward to having some judder free brakes again.

Does the dog on the inside of the bell drive the disc with the bolt allowing some freedom for the disc and bell to expand & contract at different rates.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

I've got these ones on mine -


















when the car is actually on the road I can tell you what the front set up is like


----------



## tim at svs (Jun 29, 2001)

*Alcon*

Lisa
remember that car you drove at ten of the best ? It had an Alcon 6 pot set on the front and an Alcon 4 pot set on the back. You did drop a few bits of pad material on the front discs, they are only RS9-1 not RS4-2, but they have cleaned themselves off nicely since the old woman that owns the car has been driving it again
Tim


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

yes, didnt want to remind you that I had 'abused' your car right royally lol  it performed fab at TOTB at 180odd mph and stopping very well balanced in the rather short braking distance given, even with me driving it! but glad to see its returned to its normal Miss Daisy routine hehe 

anyway, offtopic, must see pics of these spinners you have just bought  lol


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

Any pic's of these brakes on your cars???

love to see them


----------

